# The Most Endangered Species in Each State in America



## SeaBreeze (Feb 18, 2019)

More here.  



> Human beings are the greatest threat to  the survival of endangered species, as we are the ones destroying their  natural habitat, poaching and also causing the effects of climate  change.
> 
> Even though extinction is a  natural process, a lot of species are going extinct faster than ever  before. The numbers will scare us: at least 10,000 species go extinct  every year, experts say.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Feb 18, 2019)

Very interesting. I was surprised that New Jersey had the whale. I live about 4 hours from the shore in the mountain area so I didn't give our shore line much thought. One thing that won't go extinct in our state is the New Jersey mob.


----------



## Sassycakes (Feb 18, 2019)

This particularly stern-looking owl is named for its tufty ‘ears.’ 
They have a tendency to nest in places that look tasty to developers, 
such as the tall grasses around Philadelphia Airport. 
Intensive agricultural practices threaten those few remaining Pennsylvania 
spaces where it might make a home. 
There are now very few short-eared owls left at all.


----------

